
If you publish Georgia’s state laws, you’ll get sued for copyright and lose - ssijak
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/03/public-records-activist-violated-copyright-by-publishing-georgia-legal-code-online/?comments=1
======
dqv
Georgia scares me. Their (lack of?) sentencing structure and "officializing"
the paid version of their law are enough for me to steer clear.

